# Gemeinsamer DSL zugriff über USB



## coloradoman (14. September 2002)

Hallo miteinander

Ich bin ein ziemlicher PC Anfänger. Jetzt stellt sich mir das Problem das ich zuhause DSL habe. Dieser läuft auf den normalen PC. Ich möchte ihn aber auch auf den Laptop meiner schwester ziehen können. Dieser steht bloss einige Meter daneben. Gibt es eine einfache kostengünstige Möglichkeit diesen Anschluss zu teilen? Am liebsten über USB weil dies beide haben.


----------



## Dunsti (15. September 2002)

über USB geht das nicht, da man nicht von zwei Rechnern auf das gleiche USB-Gerät zugreifen kann.

Du hast folgende Möglichkeiten:

- einen Rechner über USB an DSL anschließen, und beide Rechner über ein LAN verbinden. Dann bei dem Rechner, der am DSL hängt die Internetverbindungsfreigabe aktivieren. (LAN heißt hier dann: jeder Rechner eine Netzwerkkarte, und ein Crossover-Kabel dazwischen)
bei dieser Variante muss der Rechner, der am DSL hängt laufen, damit der zweite Rechner ins Netz kann !!! 

- direkt ans DSL einen DSL-Router hängen, und da dann beide (oder auch mehrere) Rechner anhängen. Dazu braucht ebenfalls jeder Rechner eine Netzwerkkarte und Du musst ein LAN aufbauen, allerdings kann hier jeder Rechner auch alleine ins Netz.
bei dieser Variante brauchst Du entweder ein DSL-Modem mit Netzwerkanschluss, (z.B. das, was mal von der Telekom bei einem DSL-Anschluss mitgeliefert wurde) oder einen DSL-Router mit eingebautem DSL-Modem

sonst fällt mir jetzt keine weitere Möglichkeit ein  


Dunsti


----------



## Joke_r (17. September 2002)

vielleicht am einfachsten, auf beiden Rechnern nen USB-Netzwerk-Adapter zu installieren,diese mit nem Crosslink-Kabel verbinden und dann auf dem Rechner, auf dem DSL schon läuft, einfach die Internetverbindungsfreigabe aktivieren (je nach WinVersion etwas anders), schwupps, schon sollten beide ins Internet können.
'N USB-Netzwerkadapter kostet ca 30€, das kabel so zwischen 2 und 10 €, wenn du dich traust, in den normalen Rechner noch ne interne Karte einzubauen (ist ziemlich einfach), wird's noch billiger, weil die schon ab 5-10 € zu kriegen ist.

Und wie Dunsti natürlich schon gesagt hat, der "normale" Rechner muss laufen, damit das Laptop Internet-Zugang hat.

Hoffe, das hilft weiter ;-)


----------

